# My feedback on Waxstock 2013



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

I went last year and I was thoroughly looking forward to this years.

It was amazing to pull into the car park and see a lot of people there already and at 9.30am!

I only had a couple of hours to spend there and when you get down to discussing detailing, you know how easily time can fly!

My positive points - lots more traders/manufacturers. Was great to meet the Waxamomo boys with whom my friend and I both spent money with. Then popped over to the Chemical Guys lot and met David for the first time, and spent even more money, always rammed and even while so busy they are always able to help and explain their products. This is what this show is 
about after all!

The top 16 had an amazing array of cars in there, I think the standard had most definitely been set last year and this year everyone wanted that trophy. Personally, I still dislike garaged/concours cars going up against ones that are used but the show and shine is what it is. My car of the show and shine was the Ford (esdcort I think) just stunning paint work and an amazing example.

It was also nice to have more cars in the other hall, something last year missed.

My negative points - too many traders in a small area selling the same product! Whilst I appreciate people are there to make money, it seemed that you could walk from one stand to another, or simply go to the manufacturers stand with different prices on each! 

I think that it would be amazing if the top detailers in the country like KDS, Heavenly, Dooka etc would be able to get some of the cars they have done big details on, in the hall on display. I think the show would look amazing with some professionally detailed super cars. I know it is down to the owners of the cars as well, but surely if they have spent the money detailing them they may want to show them off! Something for 2014?!

The swirl police - wearing too much 

That is all!

Other than that, was great to meet some faces I have only spoken with on the phone/internet and here is to a bigger and better show in 2014!


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

X18JAY said:


> The swirl police - wearing too much


I agree with all those clothes on I couldn't tell if they had any swirls! :doublesho


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I only joined this forum abgout a month ago and until Waxstock couldnt post anyway (I tend to read more than post anyway) but went to waxstock and had a great day.

I might not know anyone but in time that will change, I think I wrote the first Waxstock review on here but I have the advantage of living within a couple of miles from the arena so was home within 5 minutes of leaving the show, I was remarkably well behaved and didnt even run anyone over in my little electric mobility scooter on Sunday!

I did manage to but a fair bit of stuff I wanted though and have to say I'm delighted with the items I bought, in fact my only regret is not buying the whole of the Gtechniq's kit I only got the large bottle of C3v2 but that was down to costs, and I did get the business card of Gtechniq's MD and have emailed him as he suggested I do already.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Rebel, don't worry about not knowing anyone, part of what the show is about, meeting new people, I just wish I had more time to speak to folk, but with over 70 cars to judge, didn't leave much time ..

Nice conclusion Jay and some valid points. Will see if Mr Allen would be happy to show, but you know what he is like, another show to attend ..

And the swirl police, well ..


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I really want to get over there once for this, would be awesome to catch up with some old members I used to go to meets with and meet new ones I annoy on here :lol:

Maybe get an Oceania contingent going and get some of the Aussies like -Raven- over too 

One thing I would like to see, maybe for a competition. Get 4 cars the same and have one just polished, one polished then waxed, one polished and sealant and one polished and coating and see if people can actually tell the difference between the different properties etc.
Not just the usual 'put 3 different waxes over the car and cant tell the difference' just a can you tell the difference between the different nuances of the different types of LSP.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Jay, 

great comments and ideas.

Let me explain about the idea of KDS and others showing cars we had detailed in the past (seems great from an outsiders view).

Last year took the Aventador there , this year was meant to be the Enzo.

The logistics of taking such a car to a show , entertaining the owner and his wife with hospitality , putting them up in a hotel and food for the evening , plus to prep the car the day/night before and early morning of the show means if weather is bad (raining first year of waxstock when the was Aventador DRIVEN there), paying the KDS staff to look after and guard (if only slightly guard) the car in question just in case public accidently do something silly. 
Also for a Older in years customer and his wife in toe to walk around a show like waxstock all day from before opening hours to closing hours then to have to wait until one of the last displays to leave that night (super/hypercar car display is in the middle so first in last out) is a very long day 

A day like that costs me a lot of money when include staffs wages travelling and food costs etc worse still its 2 working days away from the KDS unit in the peak season so double hit with costs and we have customers drop off and collect on saturdays ONLY. 

Also very stressful , i watch Roy sweat doing the same with his customer car this year.


I had planed with the Enzo owner to have the car at this years show, and the owner was very happy to help and let me have the car on display, the options were drive it up there or transport it.

spoke to the owner about driving up there and staying in hotel , but the idea of being at detailing show all day was not exciting enough for him and his misses. 

Tried the transport route and the guy i use could not fit the car in as its so wide, and there was me in my busiest period trying to find a company trustworthy thats got a wide enough transporter and who would also let me be the ONLY person to drive it on and off the trailer. 

Basically the costs were massive along with the risks. 

What do i gain from showing such a car ? that what i asked myself.

a cost of £2000 for one days show is it worth it ???

This is totally different to driving up a modified car you own yourself on the morning of the show.

hopefully makes sense :thumb:

kelly


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Personally for me super cars sure are nice to look at but i enjoying seeing what is possible to be achieved on every day cars days daily drivers etc sometimes it amazes what can achieved with the right technique training and products :thumb:


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

Appreciate the response Kelly.

I just think that its awesome to see cars that the best in the business have worked on.

Im sure the logistics, money and time have to be worth it.

A friend of mine was a let down for year 1 with his Lambo's and the same for this year with his Testarossa.

It can be a long day for someone not that interested and they sure as hell wont give the cars over to just anyone.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

X18JAY said:


> Appreciate the response Kelly.
> 
> I just think that its awesome to see cars that the best in the business have worked on.
> 
> Im sure the logistics, money and time have to be worth it.


Ok i am all ears, explain to me how it will be worth it ????? :thumb:

kelly


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

I meant it in a sense of, to justify taking a car and putting all of the money in it would have to be worth it for anything.

Didn't mean literally it was worth it...


----------

